# Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )



## Nordfriesen (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

Wir haben in diesem Jahr vermehrt Algen an unserem Teichufer der aus Feldsteinen besteht . 
Um das Algenproblem kümmern wir uns bereits bezw. um deren Verbannung aus unserem Teich ( soweit möglich ) . Wir würden aber gern den Teich noch etwas Naturnäher gestallten . Die Feldsteine des Ufers sind ca. 30cm tief in den Teich hinein und 10-15cm aus dem Teich heraus,  eingebracht . 
Da sich die Algen besonders gern hier ansiedeln und das einfach nicht so schön ausschaut und wir auch nicht jedes Wochenende auf den Knien um den Teich herumkrabbeln wollen um die Algen abzuwischen ( die teilweise so fest sind daran Steine von 8x8 cm anzuheben ) suchen wir nach einer Bepflanzung . Wir haben einige __ Schwertlilien am Ufer in 10 cm Wassertiefe die in dem feinen Kies ( Spielsand ) wunderbar wachsen. Uns schwebt es aber vor den Rand ( also die Feldsteine ) mit einem möglichst immergrünen Gewächs zu bepflanzen das ähnlich einem __ Bodendecker "wuchert" . Das Gewächs sollte aber im Kies des Teichufers eingepflanzt werden ( ist bei uns zwischen den Feldsteinen ) und wir möchten es dann so schneiden das es nicht auf den Rasen wächst sondern flach auf bezw. zwischen den Ufersteinen wächst . 

Wer kann uns da einen Tipp geben und solche Pflanzen nennen und auch die Eigenschaften beschreiben oder uns eventuell Fotos zeigen ( gern am eigenen Teich ) . Wir würden auch gern wissen wieviele Pflanzen wir benötigen um das Ufer einzubetten . 
Optimal wäre es wenn es dazu noch nützliche Teichpflanzen wären .... blühen müssen diese nicht unbedingt .
Schön wäre es aber wenn es schnell wächst , einfach in der Pflege ist und das ganze Jahr grün wäre ..... es sollte unbedingt Mehrjährig sein .


Nicht so einfach denke ich .... es wäre aber klasse einige tolle Vorschläge zu bekommen .

Gruß ( und allen Müttern einen schönen Muttertag ) 
Nordfriesen


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Hallo Nordfriesen,

habe hier mal ein Foto von 2009. Auch ich hatte die Überlegung die Randsteine zu ´´begrünen´´.
Leider weis ich nicht, wie die Pflanze heißt. Sie blüht aber mit so kleinen Hell-Dunkelblauen Blüten und ist in unseren Breitengraden zu Hause.
Wie du auf dem Foto erkennen kannst, hat sie die hintere Steinzone fast komplett bewachsen! Vielleicht hilft dir noch jemand aus dem Forum zur Bestimmung der Pflanze!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Hi,

da fällt mir so spontan nur die __ Bachbunge ein

MfG Frank


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Bachbunge



Genau, das ist sie! Wächst wie der Teufel!!!


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Bin mal schnell hinter´s Haus.
Hier wächst die __ Bachbunge bei uns am Hang. Dort tritt das Schichtenwasser teilweise aus dem Erdreich. Sie ist auch ein genialer __ Bodendecker!

Sicher genau das, was ihr sucht!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nordfriesen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Ja das wäre doch nett an unserem Teich . Ist die den im Teich gepflanzt und wächst selbst am Rand entlang ( nur im trockenen oder auch ins Wasser rein ) ? Wieviele Pflanzen habt Ihr genommen ? 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Sveni (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Einfach in die Lücken zwischen den Steinen mit Wurzel im Wasser. Der Rest erledigt sich von selbst. Es waren damals zwei Pflanzen und die waren anfangs ca. 70 cm von einander entfernt!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nordfriesen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen für unser Teichufer ( Steine und Kies )*

Wie lange habt Ihr die Pflanzen am Teich ?


----------

